# noob to the site but not glocks :-)



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hola from W KY! Found the site after perusing yahoo for used lasermax's. I'm back in the glock game after selling not once but twice my beloved 19's. I had been considering buying another but the cash hasn't been there (6 and 7 yr old kids, new home, buying a boat, etc) but I ran into a used 23 two days ago at what I was told was a deal I'd best grab. After making an offer via phone, I drove an hour and pulled out the ole plastic, ending up with a 2nd gen 23 with night sights and a mag. Looks to be in good shape with minor holster wear on the front and rear. Other than that (and no box or manuals), it seems to be in pretty good shape. I ended up getting it at $360 out the door tax and all. Even found a mint used Bianchi leather holster in their used box for a few bucks more.

I intend on getting out soon and shooting it, once I can find a place to safely and legally plink. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hiya. Looking forward to researching the site MUCH more! I have a "Wyatt Earp" lucky shot story to tell once I get settled into the community.

Anyways, hola again!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard, fellow Glockophile!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks everyone, I get the opinion after reading deeper the 23 is a popular model lol


----------

